# Turn caponata into a pasta sauce?



## LesleyCarol (Apr 24, 2005)

Has anyone used caponata as a base for a pasta sauce. Did you find it successful? I have a lot of caponata that I'm tired of eating on crostini and think it would make a decent base for a pasta sauce. Since caponata is sweet and sour I might have to play around with the sweetness or the acidity. Just curious if anyone else had done this..


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 24, 2005)

I've never done it myself but I bet you could use it in eggplant parmesan as the sauce or at least a major ingredient of the sauce.

I wonder how it would be with a little white wine and/or chicken broth added to it and some shrimp cooked in it served over a linguini?  Add some chili flakes too if you like it with  some heat to it.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 24, 2005)

The caponata you're referring to is basically a ratattouille right? If it is, then it wouldn't be any problem with making it into a sauce. You would just need to thin it out with some wine/pomodoro, and then adjust the seasoning. You can even saute some pancetta or bacon, then add the caponata and wine/pomodoro to create a nice pasta sauce.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 24, 2005)

I have an old Italian cookbook that I think has an eggplant pasta sauce recipe - if you give me a day or two, I'll look it up for you. Might be similar to a caponata.


----------



## LesleyCarol (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for the caponata suggestions.  I just added more squished Italian canned tomatoes and their juice, some tomato paste and wine and served it over spaghettini with Asiago cheese.  It was wonderful!


----------

